# Rain X



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

After reading the reviews on this product I decided to try it out for myself. After spraying all 4 cars over the weekend I've decided to go back to my local Asda and make the most of there deal. (£3 a bottle)

Here's a little picture for you to see the results


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Is that for the RainX fluid or the RainX screen cleaner?


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

It's the 2in1 cleaner


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks pretty good, i picked up a product called "rainaway" from poundland, just to see how it works and have had similar results been on over a week and still working well, no difference in performance and has done wonders for my vision in the wet on the side windows its very noticeable better if can has been rained on, its easy to see through the beads etc and the water flies off the windscreen when doing about 50 mph onward makes driving in the wet and dark much less annoying.

Yes, other products might last longer or work at lower speeds etc but for a quid and testing the waters on glass products i am very happy


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Not a patch on rain-x mate and you'll find the 2in1 will only last 2 weeks, get the proper stuff


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 24, 2012)

jebus said:


> i picked up a product called "rainaway" from poundland, j
> 
> sorry to high jack the thread but how did you apply it ? did you wait for it to haze or just rub on and off ?
> again im sorry but ive never used any rain repellent before and the instructions are a bit vague on the poundland bottle
> ...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

jebus said:


> Looks pretty good, i picked up a product called "rainaway" from poundland, just to see how it works and have had similar results been on over a week and still working well, no difference in performance and has done wonders for my vision in the wet on the side windows its very noticeable better if can has been rained on, its easy to see through the beads etc and the water flies off the windscreen when doing about 50 mph onward makes driving in the wet and dark much less annoying.
> 
> Yes, other products might last longer or work at lower speeds etc but for a quid and testing the waters on glass products i am very happy


Sounds like the same on i got to trial and once you are up towards 50-60 plus it works fine and you can see the water beading off


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love the 2 in 1 cleaner, lasts about 2-3 weeks for me and it easy to top up.
Great in the winter too, seems to stop ice a bit and make it easier to clear.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

rain x waste of time and money for me considering the products out there with 9 months + life and u can even use your wiper blades


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> rain x waste of time and money for me considering the products out there with 9 months + life and u can even use your wiper blades


I don't understand why people say you can't use your wipers with rainx, mines been on about 6 weeks and done approx1500 miles in the southwest which well its RAINED!

I use my wipers with it and not had a problem at all, I think my wipers are just normal rubber rather than silicon. I thought it was failing at the weekend as it wasn't beading very well but a quick wash and it was back to normal.

That's the original rain x, had the bottle for about 4 years boe doing 3 screens. Can you get much better vfm than that?


----------



## Mat1984 (Oct 27, 2012)

Try gtechniq g5 it's 10 times better than rainX water starts to sheet off the windscreen at 30 mph and it last 6 months after 1 application :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I picked up the 2-in1 from Asda to try on wife's car with simlar results.
Very simple spray on/wipe off application and is it only lasts 2-3 weeks it's not a problem as it's a quick job to reapply every time the car is washed.
At £3 it's better than her having nothing on the screen at all.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I also don't understand when people post up saying Rain X is rubbish, I've been using it for years. I bought my C Class about 14 months ago, and i've only applied Rain X once (Two good coats, removed with spritz of water with blue paper towels) and it is STILL working. Ok, so less effective than fresh coat but still there.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

I applied the 2 in 1 Asda £3 bottle a month ago and it's still just as great as the day I applied it. My only problem with it is when I 1st turn my wipers on it smears like hell (tried 2 sets of wipers and still the same) but apart from that its fine.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

RainX is great stuff, ok, so it isn't as durable as some of the other offerings out there, but more so than some others, it is an underrated product..

I think most on DW worry far to much about durability. If it does the job well but have to reapply every few months, so what, I thought you all loved to, and I use the term loosely, "Detail your vehicles", but want to put a product on that lasts for ever, where is the fun in that ..

The 2 in 1 does help a little with re-activation as such. I used to use both for years. I still use RainX though ..


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Most expensive £3 I ever spent as it cost me £26 for wipers in the end once I got it removed. Check how much a set cost for your car before trying RAIN X 2 in 1 .


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

PWOOD said:


> Most expensive £3 I ever spent as it cost me £26 for wipers in the end once I got it removed. Check how much a set cost for your car before trying RAIN X 2 in 1 .


Why did you have to get new wipers?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

windscreen is windscreen its no body work for detailing, longer lasting coatings just seem to make more sense especially as they perform better and last longer. 

always found rain x performance reduces when the constant use of wipers reapplying is annoying for me as said its not something i want to be spending my time on


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

rayner said:


> Why did you have to get new wipers?


+2 !!!!!!!!!!

Ive had the same bottle for years and it lasts for ages. Yes the other night coming back from york i didnt need to use the wipers buti do most of the time.
Ive never needed to change my wipers etc

I think its great stuff

rick


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

rayner said:


> Why did you have to get new wipers?


I hated the effect of Rain X smearing at town center speed ie 20 or less. I cleaned the Rain x off with a load of different products inc barkeepers Friend, neat Meths (carefully applied), G4 Polish and IPA and in the end the only way I could get my screen back to as new condition was when I replaced the wipers after a tip from a few DW members. Rain X did something to the blades which I could not get rid off. I tried all the treatments even the wiper Wizard (useless btw) on the blades but they were ruined. I had a similar issue with G3 but it was far less annoying than Rain X and lasted better and I still use it on the side windows as ice doesnt form.

I applied it correctly of that I am 100% sure and the 2nd car was only a months or so old. Rain X never replied to any of my emails which says it all really. Gtech were very helpful in suggesting the best way to remove G3 from the front screen.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

nicsastar said:


> jebus said:
> 
> 
> > i picked up a product called "rainaway" from poundland, j
> ...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

RainX seems to be one of those love or hate products. Each time I tried it it just left me baffled as to why some like this product.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

jebus said:


> nicsastar said:
> 
> 
> > The instructions aint that great, i took them to be apply a small amount to cloth apply to glass and leave to dry, i sloshed it everywhere really cloth was soaked and covered glass well, its very wet and seem to dry with no residue so didn't really buff it off if doing it again id spray it on the glass and spread it with a cloth, buff it a bit and do a second layer leave that till properly dry and a proper buff.
> ...


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Its ok stuff, but its just isnt durable and when it starts to wear off its far worse than if you never had it on in the first place. G-Techniq G1 or G3 last for at least a year, repeal more, smear less and only costs a tenner.


----------



## fat dog (Sep 6, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> I hated the effect of Rain X smearing at town center speed ie 20 or less.


The one time I tried Rain X I found it to be exactly the same. Driving at anything less than 30-40 mph is not enough for the rain to disperse off the windscreen without the assistance of the wipers. Using the wipers just created a horrible smear. Driving in town at night when raining with this stuff on my windscreen proved to be one of the most dangerous things I've ever done in a car. Granted, the effect was impressive on the motorway.

It's ten years or so since I tried Rain X, so maybe they have improved the formula? For those that really rate such products, do you ever have any similar issues when driving at lower speeds where you need to use the wipers?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I do have some smearing, but i did "wipe" the wipers before the "rainaway" had fully dried, so assume there is some contamination on them, but cleaning the wipers gets rid of the vast majority of it, and the wipers did smear when dirty beforehand and the smears clear up quickly.

I haven't had any issues with driving in the wet below "fly off" speed either, even with the smears the beading and less water in general on the screen improve visibility greatly.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

fat dog said:


> The one time I tried Rain X I found it to be exactly the same. Driving at anything less than 30-40 mph is not enough for the rain to disperse off the windscreen without the assistance of the wipers. Using the wipers just created a horrible smear. Driving in town at night when raining with this stuff on my windscreen proved to be one of the most dangerous things I've ever done in a car. Granted, the effect was impressive on the motorway.
> 
> It's ten years or so since I tried Rain X, so maybe they have improved the formula? For those that really rate such products, do you ever have any similar issues when driving at lower speeds where you need to use the wipers?


Never had a problem with smearing on mime but on the van it smeared really bad at all speeds, a quick clean and clay, reapplied and not a problem since.

Not saying its as good or better than the alternatives but it works well for me and tbh what's the point on changing? Still got half a bottle left but if it runs out I may try gtech etc.


----------

